# Purchase a catchbox?



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I know I can easily build a catchbox, and I've made a couple in the past. I don't feel like building another because I'd rather spend my time shooting. I bought one from simpleshot, but it's a very small 15"X15" if that.

When I googled catchboxes, the ones that popped up were just as small or smaller.

I'm wondering if I can purchase a larger catchbox, Something like a 4ft.X4ft.(or anything really) where I can hang multiple targets, rather than just one.

Again, I know that I can build one just as easy, I seen another post where a gentleman said "it's my money, I can spend it how I want to."


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I got a fabric storage cupboard for 10€, it's 1.60x75x45, don't remember the depth, but it's around there. It's HUGE, and very very light, you can move it with one finger, cheap as cheap can ever be, and well, if you take it apart it is also portable  
If you go tomthe thread, "show off your catch box", you will see it there ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Saunders archery has a nice heavy duty one. It folds up like a lawn chair.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I looked at saunders, and I seen the saco stop, but I dont see how to hand the targets, and I think all it is, is a wall to stop the ammo. Then there is the spinning target catchbox itself from saunders and it says 8inchX8inchX36Inches? I don't think its what I'm looking for. I'm trying to find one large enough to potentially hold multiple targets.

I could see the fabric storage cupboard working, but I don't want to piece together, and rig up. I'm hoping I could find something I could order, and when it comes in I'll just put it together and boom, ready to go.


----------



## devilDev (Sep 9, 2014)

Aca from RCC made a good YouTube vid about using a pet cage , it's quite small for what your looking for but I'm sure you can get bigger ones. All you need then is some superb hanging targets from waspslingshots.co.uk and some paracord and your away.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nicholson said:


> I looked at saunders, and I seen the saco stop, but I dont see how to hand the targets, and I think all it is, is a wall to stop the ammo. Then there is the spinning target catchbox itself from saunders and it says 8inchX8inchX36Inches? I don't think its what I'm looking for. I'm trying to find one large enough to potentially hold multiple targets.
> I could see the fabric storage cupboard working, but I don't want to piece together, and rig up. I'm hoping I could find something I could order, and when it comes in I'll just put it together and boom, ready to go.


This thing I've got, the fabric one, really only needs 5 minutes to setup, nothing complicated! Now, if you want something a bit smaller/easier to carry, I don't know, but a pet cage sounds like a good idea, if it is big enough!
You could also make one out of PVC pipes. I know that you said you didn't want to start building, but in reality you will just put together 6-7 pieces, like a puzzle, and if you get them already cut in the dimensions you want, it'll be a 3 minute job too


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

So there may not be anything I could buy. I was just trying to avoid going out and buying pieces and parts. My days offs aren’t really days offs lately. Might be a good idea for one of the vendors


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nicholson said:


> So there may not be anything I could buy. I was just trying to avoid going out and buying pieces and parts. My days offs aren't really days offs lately. Might be a good idea for one of the vendors


Hmmmmmm, you could get a plastic bin or something, extremely easy to make it into a catch box. But finding one that suits you may be more time consuming than just making a simple one ????


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Right, in the mean time I’m using this small one from simple shot. It’s not bad, just the same thing over and over again


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

As Skropi said, hit the dollar store and grab a big plastic bin. They're inexpensive and you can simply drill a few holes, thread it with paracord to hang your backstop and targets.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

You do not need a catch box in order to shoot slingshots and save your ammo. All you need is a bed sheet hung from a rope stretched between two posts or solid objects. You can hang as many targets as you like from a second rope or paracord. This is pretty much all I use outside. I have a couple of wood and metal frame boxes in the house that I found in a trash bin that saved me from building anything. I just put a stick across the open top and hung a towel and and I have a ready made catch box.A little bit of creativity goes a long way. But the sheet or bath towel hanging from a rope works great.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I was coming to say what GenegadeShooter said.

There was a guy on eBay selling assembled blue plastic barrel catchboxes. I will see if I saved his info.

PS- I could not find the barrel catchboxes... I did find this and it has no reviews.
https://www.ebay.com/i/172831354907?chn=ps&ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-117182-37290-0%252F2%253Fmpre%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fi%25252F172831354907%25253Fchn%25253Dps%2526itemid%253D172831354907%2526targetid%253D475576777107%2526device%253Dm%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D1025954%2526poi%253D%2526campaignid%253D1591255867%2526adgroupid%253D62826452631%2526rlsatarget%253Dpla-475576777107%2526abcId%253D1139306%2526merchantid%253D118972050%2526gclid%253DCjwKCAiAuMTfBRAcEiwAV4SDkchXIsbk3gFbuXDWdha6SMDuxxWB2XsGCG5jXY-OuWumVVmKvVV2GhoCwpIQAvD_BwE%2526srcrot%253D711-117182-37290-0%2526rvr_id%253D1746388620108%2526rvr_ts%253D27d217e01670ab1dddf01adbfff7d57d


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> I know I can easily build a catchbox, and I've made a couple in the past. I don't feel like building another because I'd rather spend my time shooting. I bought one from simpleshot, but it's a very small 15"X15" if that.
> 
> When I googled catchboxes, the ones that popped up were just as small or smaller.
> 
> ...


*If you can find a used plastic barrel on the cheap (I get them free) they make great catch barrels with a minimum amount of build time because the barrels are already built. You can use a piece of all-thread rod to hang your catch sheet which for me are just pillow cases in black that sell for $5 a pair at Walmart (Mainstay brand) and hung only at the top.*

*I hang the spinners from Kevlar cord which has never broken from a hit. You may want to give this strategy some thought as it can be as simple or as complicated as you like and you can have one made from start to finish in under an hour. It's important to mark out the shooting gap and start by cutting large diameter holes at the corners. This seems to help the barrel hold it's shape better. Picture below is of three different sizes I have made.*

*Left one is from a 55 gallon barrel, center is from a 15 gallon barrel and far right is made from a 30 gallon size. I installed a circular LED dome light in the two larger sizes for shooting indoors but it's totally optional.*

*Catch rate is generally 100% but an occasional spinner hit may toss a ball out a few feet. Not a problem indoors as they will be laying on the carpet a couple of feet from the barrel. Outdoors those very few may be lost in the grass. I've made several so far and still have as many barrels as I am willing to store left over if I needed or wanted to make more.*

*Since portability has no meaning for my use and almost all my shooting is indoors, I'm using a 55 gallon size almost all the time.*

*If I needed to transport one I would choose the 15 gallon size. All are given a very generous shooting opening because indoors missing the opening would be a disaster.*

*Some in the picture show the targets held by parachord but all have been changed to Kevlar cord and all targets are now the orange silicone targets from China. When I destroy a target it takes all of 2 minutes to change it out but they will take a lot of punishment and last a long time. So far the orange silicone spinners have proven to be the most cost efficient targets I have used.*


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

I bought two bales of alfalfa hay yesterday for my horse and noticed the feed store had blue plastic barrels already cut out as hay feeders, They were cut exactly as needed to be used as a catch barrel. Just drill the holes for the rod to hang a backdrop and tsrgets. Next time, I'll ask how much?


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Has anyone used their clothes line as a back drop catch trap? Great way to hang a bed sheet for stopping ammo. Just pick it up with a magnet when needed.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the Tip on the hay feeders Renegade shooter, I'll check it out.
I already worn out this catchbox from simpleshot only after 2-3 weeks. I need to send them an e-mail letting them know how poorly their product holds up after heavy use.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Old bed linen or bath towels hanging on a bar or a tree branch in a layered manner work wonders...no need to fuss around with complexity. The ammo will simply slide to the ground. Obviously, always check what is behind your setup, just in case. It's too late when you hear the neighbor yelling... .

Bits of string to hang to tin cans or corrugated cardboard with marked circles (or whatever else) are all that is needed for targets.

As they say, keep it simple...


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Check out the back drop Perry Atkinson uses from A+Slingshots. On his website he shoots against a bed sheet hanging on a rope stretched in his back yard.....as his hunting dog retrieves his ammo after each shot for him to reuse.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> Thanks for the Tip on the hay feeders Renegade shooter, I'll check it out.
> I already worn out this catchbox from simpleshot only after 2-3 weeks. I need to send them an e-mail letting them know how poorly their product holds up after heavy use.


If your looking for a nice looking catch barrel, you can get the barrels for little or nothing from many food producing companies and a lot of car washes get soap in both the 15 gallon and 30 gallon sizes. Chances are good they would either give you one or sell it for around $5. They most likely give them to barrel re-sellers already.

Once you get the barrel you can turn out a finished catch barrel in under an hour. Radius the corners with at least a 4" hole saw and cut straight lines between with a course jig saw blade. Don't make the shooting hole overly large or the barrel will lose it's shape. If you hang a single pillow case only from the top and center of the barrel you can expect both the pillow case and the barrel to last for several years. The trick to making a pillow case work is leaving the bottom free hanging so it can bounce back and absorb the energy of the shot. I've made 6, have at least 8 more barrels stored but I'm still shooting into the original one and the original pillow case. I have yet to damage a single pillow case in many, many thousands of shots. It's the fastest way I know of to get a catch (box) built that will look decent and last as the shape is already there to start with. All you really need is to cut the shooting opening and hang a rod to hold your pillow case and a cord to hold your spinner. I started out hanging targets from para-chord but have found heavy weight test Kevlar line to be as indestructible as you can get. The cord is sold at Amazon for several different uses including kite line.

One roll should be a lifetime supply. The Kevlar line is expensive and I only have it because we bought a roll for kayak rudder steering cables and had most of the roll left over. I'm not sure I would be willing to by a roll just for hanging targets.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AZBOK7W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I had an hour to run around today, so I went to Walmart to look for a clothing cupboard, and they didn't have any. So, what I purchased was a heavy duty plastic dresser drawer that I'm going to hollow out with a sawzall, and keep the bottom drawer to catch the slingshot ammo. I also bought a few dowels to run through so I can hang cans and such. I'm happy with the purchase because this is the perfect size that I envisioned a catchbox should be, for what I want to use it for.

The next question is what to use as a backstop. When I'm slingshot shooting and I miss, I always miss in the exact same spot, which eventually drills a hole through what ever I use. I've used sheets, shirts, pants, and even the mesh material that is used in the simpleshot catchbox has holes going completely through already. I looked at curtains but they seemed like too weak as well. what I bought was a canvas dropcloth that painters use, but Looking closely at it, I'm not sure how long it will last. What is the strongest, longest lasting, best material I can use for small ammo ripping fast, and shooting the same spot repeatedly? I have a bulletproof vest, but I don't think I want to go that route, unless I could find large sheets of kevlar for a decent price.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I really think it's outstanding that some of you are able to take the time and build nice things, if it weren't for you, I couldn't shoot nice slingshots either.

While this catchbox is crude, it serves its purpose. I will be able to hang cans and such, and hang a variety of targets like I wanted to now. Thank you all for suggestions, and tips. I didn't want to spend very much time on this build, and like you guys said, it didn't take long to come up with something.

Materials: Plastic drawer, two dowels, paracord. For the backstop: fleece, canvas, and a sheet.

Tools: sawzall and a pocket knife lol


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Fiveshooter said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > I know I can easily build a catchbox, and I've made a couple in the past. I don't feel like building another because I'd rather spend my time shooting. I bought one from simpleshot, but it's a very small 15"X15" if that.
> ...


I just recently obtained a 55 gal blue drum. I like the idea of rounding the corners of the drum to keep the shape, but would like to know how wide and tall is the opening? Also is it better to stand the barrel upright or lay it on its side? The reason for my question is I don't want to just start cutting and find that it was too big and ruin the barrel.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholson said:
> ...


My 55 gallon barrel (Take 2) has an opening of 14" wide and 21" tall starting 8" from the bottom. The radius on the corners is from a 5" diameter hole saw available very cheaply from Harbor Freight as a set of multiple sizes. To obtain the 14" width opening you will need to measure approximately 16" around the circumference of the barrel. It is used vertically as a catch barrel but the marks and cuts are made with the barrel laying down. I first mark a center line vertically straight the full height of the straight sides of the barrel. Starting at the bottom pull a tape from the bottom of the barrel up 8" and make a cross mark on your center line. This will be the bottom of your cut. Measure 21" up from your 8" bottom mark and make a cross mark on your center line at that dimension. This will be the top of the opening. With the barrel laying down it is rather easy to pull a tape around the circumference of the barrel at your top and bottom marks and see that the tape is running level. Hold the tape at 8" on your center (vertical) line and mark 0" and 16". Do this at the top and bottom marks you made. I use a sharpie to make the marks. Now using a straight edge connect the dots you marked as corner marks with straight lines for vertical cut lines. Using a flexible straight edge (the tape measure should work) wrap the tape around the barrel and mark your horizontal cut lines. To get the hole saw to cut properly where you want it, I find it easy to set it in the corners with the arbor removed and cutting teeth away from the barrel. Align the hole saw edges with your marks and mark center of the arbor hole and repeat for all corners. Use a smaller drill bit than the hole saw arbor to make a pilot or guide hole as perfectly centered in the arbor hole tracing you made as possible. Now you can put the arbor with bit on the hole saw and cut the holes at the corners. At this point you may find the corners of the hole are not perfectly on your cut lines. This is no big deal. If this happens simply wipe all the cut lines off with a paper towel soaked in alcohol and remark the cut lines having them line up with the hole edges. It's best to have someone hold the barrel to prevent it from rolling during most of the process. Once you have the lines marked and lined up with the edges of your corner holes its a simple task to cut along the lines with a coarse blade jig saw. Once the opening has been cut and removed you will most likely need to wash the barrel inside with detergent and water to clean it of whatever residue is left from it's original contents. I use 3/8" threaded rod held in place with nuts & washers both inside and outside the barrel. You will need about 1-1/2" clear between the inside top of the barrel and the top of the hanging rod. Determine and mark this distance down on each side of the barrel and be sure your hanger rod is centered front to back and running parallel with your opening. I find it easy to establish this by using the mold seams of the barrel as a guide to center my opening before marking anything. If done this way your hanger rod will be drilled the same distance down and directly centered on the mold seams. It's important to have the hanging rod centered to give your stopping material room to freely recoil back when impacted by the ball. I use nothing but simple cheap black pillow cases from Walmart and have yet to damage one. You simple drape the pillow case over your hanger rod with the open end down and fold it over until the bottom is about 1-1/2" off the bottom and secure it at each side and center with large paper binder clamps.

I add a pair of nylon pad eyes normally sold for use on kayaks as an attachment method of my target hanging cord. Very long aluminum rivets made to mount things to plastic kayaks are used to secure the pad eyes. You should be able to see where I attached these by looking at the previous pictures. There are obviously many ways to hang the spinner or target hanging cord so you will have to figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Fiveshooter said:


> Yosemite Sam said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response, just what I needed. I plan on making this some time this winter so I have it when spring arrives, which cannot come too soon, and when it is done, I will post a picture. A friend of mine at work gave me the barrel, her husband gets them for free where he works. Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

YS


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks that is just what I needed. I will be working on it over the winter while we wait for spring to arise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Good catchbox ...... :screwy:


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

I just stopped at the local hardware store and bought eye bolts and a can of camouflage paint. I'll spray paint the white barrels camo once I get them cut out and drilled for the hardware to hang the back drop and targets from. Looking forward to this. With four barrels, I can set them up in various locations and hang a variety of targets from them. And they're still light enough to move around. Total cost is the $3.99 for spray paint and $0.45 @ for eye bolts.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

That is a GREAT idea RenegadeShooter! I havn't even thought of that, in the spring I will do that too.

As for nike comment, it is a fantastic, stable, and effective catchbox, especially for the time and effort that I spent on it :thumbsup:


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

I stopped at the car wash to get a barrel or two and the guy said we can each carry two out to your p/u and that will help get rid of four of them. Glad to be of service to them. Planned to come back in a couple of days and get my vehicle washed but it rained the next day for the first time since it last rained. Discovered that eye bolts were cheaper than all thread rod and nuts so I'll bolt them in and tie a rope inside to hang my drop cloth from....most likely a pillow case and I happen to have a pair of camouflage pillow cases which will match the color theme of the barrels.

Just for kicks, try walking into Lowe's or any hardware store and tell them you are looking for a can of camouflage spray paint. They'll try to sell you three or four cans of various colors of paint...but insist you are looking for one can of camo spray paint that will spray out all the various colors and patterns. Can't crack a smile, gotta put on your serious face to pull this one off. My brother works at Lowe's and he asked if it was me who told the paint guy I was looking for a can of camo paint. He said the paint guy couldn't stop talking about how serious that guy was who wanted a can of camo paint.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

RenegadeShooter said:


> I just stopped at the local hardware store and bought eye bolts and a can of camouflage paint. I'll spray paint the white barrels camo once I get them cut out and drilled for the hardware to hang the back drop and targets from. Looking forward to this. With four barrels, I can set them up in various locations and hang a variety of targets from them. And they're still light enough to move around. Total cost is the $3.99 for spray paint and $0.45 @ for eye bolts.


*Renegade Shooter, be aware these barrels are almost if not all molded from HDPE. HDPE is a material that virtually no typical spray paint will permanently adhere to. I know there are various food containers with what appear to be painted labels on them that are indeed durable but I do not know the process used. I'm guessing it's possibly done with heat to adhere the colors onto the containers. I've seen many attempts over the years of people trying to spray paint either an HDPE bucket or barrel and in virtually every case the paint flaked off in a short amount of time.*

*After seeing so many failed attempts I have chosen to leave all HDPE items the color they are molded in. The paint may last a while but don't be surprised if it mostly flakes off within a few weeks or months. I'm wishing you better success but thought I should tell you ahead of time that all your efforts to paint the barrels may be wasted time and money. I'm glad some of you guys are picking up the barrels for free or almost free and making catch barrels out of them. In my opinion a re-purposed plastic barrel is the shortest and simplest rout to obtaining a fantastic catch barrel that can look good and function as intended. I like the thickness of the barrels as an occasional hit is not likely to penetrate it. At least I have never damaged a barrel with a hit. This may not be the case in extreme cold but I shoot almost exclusively indoors. As long as you only hang the simple cheap pillow case at the top and allow plenty of room for it to recoil backwards in the center you can expect it to last a very long time. Once I finally discovered that less is more when it comes to stopping fast moving steel I have not strayed from the pillow case. The pillow case was not the first thing I tried but rather the last. I had a mind set that the thicker the better and my first few attempts using far thicker materials or multiple layers made mostly bounce out boxes. *

*If you hang a simple pillow case only from three points and only at the top and shoot it in the center area you will notice two things happen on impact. The center is driven backwards violently as both lower corners pop forward and upward from the impact. These two bottom corners being thrown up and forward create a funnel shape and in almost every instance the ball will drop gently to the bottom of the barrel. There are the occasional instances where the spinner target itself will catch the ball and toss it back out but this is extremely rare. I have been shooting almost daily into the same catch barrel and using the original pillow case for around two years now. That represents many thousands of hits on the pillow case with absolutely zero signs of wear. *

*My first attempt at a catch box was a large plastic storage box with a shooting opening cut in the lid. Virtually any fliers that hit the edges of the flat facing lid created a hole and my catch material was some stiff material and multiple layers at that. It tossed as many balls back out the front as it caught. A few balls made it around the sides of the catch material and literally all made an exit hole in the thin plastic. I totally gave up on that design and immediately adopted the thick walled plastic barrels. Even with the barrels it took several attempts to get to using a simple single pillow case. If you have not already cut your shooting openings be sure and start at least 6" from the bottom if you want it to catch all your steel.*


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the tips. I'll get one of the barrels cut out and spray painted just to see what happens and how long the paint lasts. May as well cut the others out while I'm at it but wait to paint them till spring and see how the painted one holds up. The barrels have a raised ridge around them top and bottom about 8" down so my plan is to cut above that ridge which I'm thinking will give some support to them after cutting the hole.

Another idea I'm thinking about is turning the barrel upside down since they all have a bung hole on the top and with it turned down I can put a can under the hole to collect the ammo as it makes its way through the hole in the bottom of the barrel. Might have to push it around with my hand but won't have to use a magnet to gather it all up. Again, I'll see how it goes on the first one before proceeding with the others.

Planning on setting one of them up for shooting clay targets only since they are such a mess to clean up and sort out the ammo from the broken bits and pieces.


----------

